# Cinema Kit nstructions don't mention wired connection



## Steve Ruddy (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm want to connect my whole home system with one HR24-700 and one HR22-200 to my internet. I want to do a wired connection. The instruction pdf for DTV only shows the wireless procedure.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The Wireless CCK will work as a wired bridge. You should be able to follow the instructions in the PDF for connecting it to your system. The PDF addresses the differences in setup depending on whether there is a white DECA behind the box or not.

Once the WCCK is in place, simply connect an ethernet cable to the port instead of using following the procedure for wireless settings.

Initially I used wireless, but yesterday as a test I logged in to the device via web browser and disabled wireless. I connected the WCCK to my router via ethernet cable and tested MRV and VOD. In this setup, only the Power and Activity lights are on. I haven't restarted the WCCK to see if the Coax network light comes back on (it turned off either when I disabled wireless or plugged the ethernet cable in.)


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Steve Ruddy said:


> I'm want to connect my whole home system with one HR24-700 and one HR22-200 to my internet. I want to do a wired connection. The instruction pdf for DTV only shows the wireless procedure.


I think what you want is one of these. This is the wired version.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...upply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## Steve Ruddy (Nov 8, 2006)

On page 11 it says to determine connection type based on receiver model. I'm assuming since I have both HR24 and HR22 I need to use HR24 to connect the internet because the other connection type uses the only available Ethernet port on the DCCK.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve Ruddy said:


> On page 11 it says to determine connection type based on receiver model. I'm assuming since I have both HR24 and HR22 I need to use HR24 to connect the internet because the other connection type uses the only available Ethernet port on the DCCK.


Since you're not wanting to use the wireless feature, I think you're making much more out of this than is needed.
I have one and have used DECA for a long time.
If you're connecting it to your router with ethernet, any receiver should connect to your router without much effort.
Any "setup" is for activating the wireless to router connection.

Your HR22 needs to have a white DECA, the HR24 has one internally, so the easiest way would be to connect this to either receiver where it's "inline" to the receiver and connect the ethernet to your router. Go into each receiver's menu and select connect now and it should find/test the connection and be done. Then go to the other receiver and repeat these steps. If you need to select what type of connection "wired"


----------



## Steve Ruddy (Nov 8, 2006)

> Since you're not wanting to use the wireless feature, I think you're making much more out of this than is needed.
> I have one and have used DECA for a long time.
> If you're connecting it to your router with ethernet, any receiver should connect to your router without much effort.
> Any "setup" is for activating the wireless to router connection.
> ...


Well that's what I thought initially as well. I just plugged my cat5 from my router into the available Ethernet port on my HR24. Then tried the wired connection setup on the HR24. It did not work. Apparently I don't have to sweat it. DTV sold me a kit for $25 with free installation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve Ruddy said:


> Well that's what I thought initially as well. *I just plugged my cat5 from my router into the available Ethernet port on my HR24. *Then tried the wired connection setup on the HR24. It did not work. Apparently I don't have to sweat it. DTV sold me a kit for $25 with free installation.


Connecting the cat5 to the HR24 causes the HR24 to disable the internal DECA.
What is your network setup without this being connected?
Does your HR22 have a white DECA connected?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I guess this is going to take some pictures.
since you have a cat5 from your router near your HR24,
connect the Cinema connection [DECA] like this:









Then connect the cat5 from your router like this:









Next go into each receiver's setup menu and select networking, then restore defaults, and then "connect now", where you select "wired" for the type of network you want to use.


----------



## Steve Ruddy (Nov 8, 2006)

Got it, thanks. I thought you were suggesting to just plug my cat5 directly into the HR24.


----------



## Steve Ruddy (Nov 8, 2006)

DTV came to install today. FWIW they did not hook it up like the photos provided. They ran a dedicated coax from the multiswitch directly to the little black box then plugged in the cat 5 from my router to the little black box. I assume this is the proper way to get the internet to all dvr's in the system.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve Ruddy said:


> DTV came to install today. FWIW they did not hook it up like the photos provided. They ran a dedicated coax from the multiswitch directly to the little black box then plugged in the cat 5 from my router to the little black box. I assume this is the proper way to get the internet to all dvr's in the system.


It is "one of the proper ways" to do it.
The nice thing about this new design is there are now "several proper ways" to connected it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> It is "one of the proper ways" to do it.
> The nice thing about this new design is there are now "several proper ways" to connected it.


Indeed.

That provides various options for installation situations...which is a good thing. "One size doesn't always fit all".


----------



## bapcsteve (Sep 6, 2006)

how is the connection done to supply internet access to all receivers on the network. In other words I have the WCCK and the green 4 port splitter. What are the connections on the kit and with the splitter and PI? If this has been answered elsewhere please let me know


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bapcsteve said:


> how is the connection done to supply internet access to all receivers on the network. In other words I have the WCCK and the green 4 port splitter. What are the connections on the kit and with the splitter and PI? If this has been answered elsewhere please let me know


This has a couple of ways to connect it to the coax/network, when using the wireless part to your home network:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2825016#post2825016


----------



## bapcsteve (Sep 6, 2006)

maybe more details will help

Just had WHDVR service installed. Tech mentioned the WCCK (but did not suggest he could do it at time of install - so I ordered myself) to provide internet access to all of the following recievers

HR-21 100

HR-22 100 (2)

HR-20 700



I have a green 4 way splitter and black Power Inserter. Short cable from PI connection called Signal to IRD goes to Line In on green splitter. I assume the PI connection called Power to SWM is the feed from the dish.



I have the new WCCK kit and an Apple Aiport extreme route. the question is: What do I connect on back of WCCK kit to green splitter or PI? I can figure out the router part but not sure on the WCCK/splitter/PI connections.



Thanks in advance


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bapcsteve said:


> maybe more details will help
> 
> Just had WHDVR service installed. Tech mentioned the WCCK (but did not suggest he could do it at time of install - so I ordered myself) to provide internet access to all of the following recievers
> 
> ...


Since each of your receivers has a white DECA connected, the WCCK can be connected just like this:


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The WCCK is designed to be used at any receiver location. In a whole-home DVR scenario, you simply disconnect the coax from a receiver and connect it to the WCCK. Then unscrew the termination cap from the passthrough port on the WCCK, attach the thin coax cable provided and connect the other end to your receiver.

If there is a white DECA box attached to your receiver, then disconnect the coax from the DECA instead of the receiver and place the WCCK in the same manner.


----------



## bapcsteve (Sep 6, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> The WCCK is designed to be used at any receiver location. In a whole-home DVR scenario, you simply disconnect the coax from a receiver and connect it to the WCCK. Then unscrew the termination cap from the passthrough port on the WCCK, attach the thin coax cable provided and connect the other end to your receiver.
> 
> If there is a white DECA box attached to your receiver, then disconnect the coax from the DECA instead of the receiver and place the WCCK in the same manner.


ok, I will have to re-try this I guess. this was what I had originally done but was only getting internet access to the receiver with the WCCK attached. I tried other units but they were not connecting. I did the network setup too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bapcsteve said:


> ok, I will have to re-try this I guess. this was what I had originally done but was only getting internet access to the receiver with the WCCK attached. I tried other units but they were not connecting. I did the network setup too.


Once you get one receiver connected, you may need to go to the others and reset the network defaults, and then use the "connect now" option and selected "wired network" from the options. Sometimes after this they may need a reboot.


----------



## bapcsteve (Sep 6, 2006)

working now - thanks for the quick responses


----------

